# Problems



## sdcoyote6 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have been coyote hunting for quite a while. I moved up to the watertown area and have had problems from the get go. First stand I set up and started off with a howl and got a quick response. So then i started with some challenge howls and so on until i finally broke down and used a distress. About 600 yards or so away i see three coyotes trotting away. I have had the same problem in every spot and i dont know what the deal is...if you have any suggestions i would be happen to take them


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

maybe try just a distress.


----------



## sdcoyote6 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sask hunter said:


> maybe try just a distress.


I have done that quite a few times with no response


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you think they saw you as you were walking in?


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like they caught you via sight or smell.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Stop blowing challenge howls.

Why would you challenge at this time of year? 80% of the coyotes out there are pups right now.

Stick to distress sounds until you figure out WHAT coyote sound to use and WHEN to use it.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Bingo. I would also agree that the coyotes are possibly aware of your presence. Scent perhaps. You gotta kill them before they get downwind. Setup is super important. So is knowing their possible approach lanes. Never give them the opportunity to come in all the way while out of sight. They may see your truck in the back ground. They may see you. It is amazing how many folks are skylined with out knowing it. A hill behind you doesn't cut it when you are viewed from the side. Also remember that a coyote's eyes are pretty close to the ground. He is 20" tall and his eyes are only about a foot above ground when his head is down. It could also be that there is plenty of pressure already and the sounds and routines you describe are not too uncommon now days. The two worst things to happen to coyote calling have been the Foxpro and the television shows. "Push a button, kill a coyote"; looks so easy. It has got a tremendous number of people out into the field and most of them copy what they see on TV. The result is coyotes that become conditioned to these "standard issue" scenarios. They react and adapt accordingly.


----------



## sdcoyote6 (Sep 14, 2012)

barebackjack said:


> Stop blowing challenge howls.
> 
> Why would you challenge at this time of year? 80% of the coyotes out there are pups right now.
> 
> Stick to distress sounds until you figure out WHAT coyote sound to use and WHEN to use it.


Then WHAT do you recommend.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

sdcoyote6 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Stop blowing challenge howls.
> ...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Stop blowing challenge howls.
> 
> Why would you challenge at this time of year? 80% of the coyotes out there are pups right now.
> 
> Stick to distress sounds until you figure out WHAT coyote sound to use and WHEN to use it.


+1.9


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> sdcoyote6 said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Why am I suddenly thinking of dominoes?


----------

